# Heading Out Tomorrow --- We're Back



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

The family will be heading out to Yosemite N.P. for a long weekend (Thurs-Mon). The weather should be great, and the water flowing over the falls should be spectacular.
We try to get there once a year right after our kids get out of school.
This will be the 1st trip there with the new TT.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like fun, Enjoy









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the trip and the NEW Outback. The 31RQS is my favorite model...just too big for the campground we hit every year.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a wonderful time!
I love Yosemite, haven't been there for ages...

How was New Brighton??


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Have a wonderful time!
> I love Yosemite, haven't been there for ages...
> 
> How was New Brighton??


New Brighton was great. Weather was perfect.
Looking forward to my next trip down there.

--Greg


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a great time!!! That's one of the NP I WILL get to someday. Don't forget your camera....I'll just have to live vicariously through you until I can get there myself


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

YNP is one of our absolute favorites, and just about the only place we are happy to return to year after year. The 31RQS should make it even more enjoyable


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

folsom_five said:


> The family will be heading out to Yosemite N.P. for a long weekend (Thurs-Mon). The weather should be great, and the water flowing over the falls should be spectacular.
> We try to get there once a year right after our kids get out of school.
> This will be the 1st trip there with the new TT.


I love Yosemite-I've been going there since I was 17. Long time! Never taken my TT. Were do you stay? Do you need reservation? (of course).
Have the best time!
Gary


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

We love Yosemite, we've been going every year for about 5 years now. I highly recommend Yosemite Pines if your looking for full hookups. http://www.yosemitepinesrv.com/. Its close to the park entrance about 20 mins or so, close to the town for groceries,shopping eating out, etc. They also have a petting zoo for kids, a real gold mine (bring flashlights), swimming pool, laundry, store, wifi. Nice place.

Have fun we'll be up there in July


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> The family will be heading out to Yosemite N.P. for a long weekend (Thurs-Mon). The weather should be great, and the water flowing over the falls should be spectacular.
> We try to get there once a year right after our kids get out of school.
> This will be the 1st trip there with the new TT.


We also have the 31 RQS. Are you able to fit into a site inside the NP, or are you staying outside?


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey,

We will be heading in that direction tomorrow! We start in Modesto on Saturday for a wedding and will head toYosemite on Monday. One week in this area and then down the coast to Carmel and Big Sur for the second week and back to Socal. I have heard that with all the snow melt the falls are really running!

Jonathan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Safe travels and enjoy.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't forget you cameras









Have great trips!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I hope you have a great trip. I have never been to Yosemite, been very close and live about 5 hours from there and still have not been there. I know it is a great park and I will get there some day, it is one of the few Parks in California I haven't been to. I'm sure it is like most places like The Grand Canyon pictures just can't capture its real feel and beauty. The first time I saw the Grand Canyon I was blew away even though I had seen tons of pictures of it and I'm sure Yosemite it the same way.

I hope you all have a blast and take lots of pictures!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Just returned from our Yosemite trip last night... rolled in about 11:30PM









Yes, Judi, I took LOTS of pictures for you (and everyone else of course).

When I get home from work today, I will download them and post them.

--Greg


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Greg,

Welcome back! Can't wait to see your photos


----------

